# Familia de circuitos integrados TTL



## pepechip

*FAMILIA DE CIRCUITOS INTEGRADOS TTL*

Cuatro puertas AND con 2 entradas
7408-7409-74130-74131

Tres puertas AND con 3 entradas
7411

Dos puertas AND con 4 entradas 
7421

Cuatro puertas NAND con dos entradas
7400-7401-7403-7426-7437-7438-7439-

Tres puertas NAND de 3 entradas
7410-7412

Dos puertas NAND con 4 entradas
7420-7422-7440

Puerta NAND con 8 entradas
7430

Cuatro puertas OR de 2 entradas 
7432-74128-74138-74139

Cuatro puertas NOR de 2 entradas
7402-7428-7433

Tres puertas NOR de 3 entradas
7427

Dos puertas NOR de 4 entradas con strobe
7425

Dos puertas NOR de 4 entradas con strobe expandible
7423

Seis inversores
7404-7405-7406-7407-7416-7417

Cuatro puertas con salida a 3 estados
74125-74126

Cuatro elementos de salida complementarios
74265

Cuatro puertas AND-OR-INVERT de 2 entradas
7454

Cuatro puertas AND-OR-INVERT de 2 entradas expandible
7453
Dos puertas AND-OR-INVERT de 2 x 2 entradas
7451

Dos puertas AND-OR-INVERT de 2 x 2 entradas expandible
7451

Varios operadores expandibles
7423-7453-7450-7460

Cuatro puertas AND schmitt de 2 entradas
74135

Cuatro puertas NAND schmitt de 2 entradas
74132

Cuatro puertas NOR schmitt de 2 entradas
74232

Dos  puertas NAND schmitt de 4 entradas
7413

Seis inversores schmitt
7414-74137

Multivibrador monoestable con entrada schmitt
74121

Dos multivibradores monoestable con entrada schmitt
74221

Multivibrador monoestable redisparable con puesta a cero
74122

Dos multivibradores monoestables redisparable con puesta a cero
74123

Flip-flop J-K
7470-7472-74104-74105-74110

Dos Flip-flop J-K
7473-7476-74107-74107-74111-74115

Dos Flip-flop tipo D
7474

Cuatro Flip-flop tipo D
74175

Seis Flip-flop tipo D
74174
Ocho Flip-flop tipo D
74273

Seis Flip-flop tipo R-S
74118-74119

Biestables de 4 bits
7475-7477

Dos biestables de 4 bits
74100-74116

Cuatro biestables S-R
74279

Dos osciladores con mando de tensión
74124

Sincronizador excitador de doble impulso
74120

Decodificador BCD a decimal
7441-7445-74141-74145

Decodificador excitador BCD a 7 segmentos
7446-7447-7448-7449-74246-74247-74248-74249

Decodificador BCD a decimal
7442

Decodificador exceso de 3 a decimal
7443

Decodificador exceso de 3 a Gray
7444

Dos decodificadores de 2 a 4 líneas
74155-74156

Decodificador de 4 a 16 líneas
74154-75159

Codificador de prioridad de 3 bits
74148

Codificador de prioridad de 4 bit
74147

Registro de prioridad de 4 bits
74278
Conversor de 6 bits, BCD a binario
74184

Conversor de 6 bits, binario a BCD
74185

Contador de 4 bits
7490-7493-74290-74293

Contador de  4 bits preajustable con memoria
74176-74177

Contador de 4 bits de gran velocidad
74196-74197

Contador de 4 bits con puesta a cero asíncrona
74160-74161

Contadores asíncronos de 4 bits con puesta a cero sincrona
74162-74163

Contador progresivo-regresivo de 4 bits
74190-74191

Contador progresivo-regresivo de 4 bits, programable con 2 entradas de reloj
74192-74193

Contador divisor por 12
7492

Multiplicador sincrono de 4 bits
74167

Contador BCD-memoria de 4 bits- decodificador BCD a decimal
74142

Contador BCD-memoria de 4 bits- decodificador BCD a 7 segmentos
74143-74144

Registro de desplazamiento, entrada paralelo, salida paralelo
7495-7496-74178-74179-74194-74195-74198-74199

Registro de desplazamiento, entrada serie, salida paralelo
74164

Registro de desplazamiento, entrada paralelo, salida serie
7494-75165-74166

Registro de desplazamiento, entrada serie, salida serie
7491
Registro de almacenamiento de 4 palabras de 4 bits
74170

Registro de almacenamiento de 8 palabras de 2 bis
74172

Cuatro registros tipo D
74173-74175

Seis registros tipo D
74174

Cuatro multiplexadores de memoria
74298

Memorias ROM – PROM
7488-74186-74187-74188

Memorias RAM
7481-7484-7489-74170-74172-74200

Cuatro operadores  OR exclusivo de 2 entradas
7486-74136

Generador-controlador de paridad e imparidad de 8 bits
74180

Sumador de 1 bits
7480

Sumador de 2 bits
7482

Sumador de 4 bits
7483-74283

Unidad lógica aritmética de 4 bits y generador de función lógica
74181

Generador de arrastre acelerado
74182

Comparador de magnitud numérica de 4 bits
7485

Multiplicador binario paralelo de 4 x 4 bits
74284-74285

Multiplicador binario de 6 bits
7497
Multiplicador decimal
74167

Multiplexador de 8 líneas a 1
74151-74152-74251

Multiplexador de 16 líneas a 1
74150

Dos selectores de datos de 4 bits
74153

Cuatro selectores de datos de 2 bits 
74157-74158-74298


----------



## mabauti

Buen intento pepe.

Aunque seria mejor hacerlo como una tabla y mandarselo a Li-ion para que lo cuelgue en la seccion de tutos/información, no lo se , quiza hasta con la disposicion de los pines.


----------



## pepechip

esta imagen la he sacado del datasheet, como puedes apreciar es muy grande y tiene muy poca resolucion.
Si alguno me puede decir donde conseguir imagenes de calidad puedo confeccionar la tabla que sugiere Mabauti.

Talvez algun programa de diseño de esquemas proporcione imagenes similares a esta.


----------



## frankKM

no se con una pagina como esta quizas nos ahorramos trabajo

http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/


----------



## pepechip

os recomiendo que bajeis este manual de TTL
http://focus.ti.com/lit/ug/scyd013b/scyd013b.pdf


----------



## agustokpo

che y alguien sabe como puedo reemplazar el 74163 por otro en el livewire x q no lo tiene, gracias


----------



## jc

Buenas, me puedes enviar información en español de los contadores 74190, 74191 y 74192, como por ejemplo características, ejemplos de aplicaciones?


----------



## fernandob

hola pepechip, gracias por el maual de TTL.
yo uso Cmos, tienen mas amplificadora tension de aliemtacion , si bien tengo el manual en papel ......papiro mas bien  ops: , por que hace años que lo tengo .....en fin, no sabes donde bajar el manula de CMOS de todos los CD4xxx para tenerlos en la PC de una.

gracias


----------



## pepechip

Hola

a *JC* luego le escaneare la información de dichos integrados.

*Fernndob* no se de donde se puede conseguir, si tu lo localizas pon aqui el enlace.


----------



## Gabriela Gene

Hola... quisiera saber algo sobre el circuito 74LS167 ya que busque un poco de informacion pero no encontre algo de utilidad, bueno a demas de que tu mencionas que es un multiplicador de 4 bits. 
como lo puedo usar.


----------



## pepechip

mira aqui http://www.google.es/search?hl=es&gbv=2&q=+74167+datasheet&meta=&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=


----------



## luiselelectronico

Hola compañeros del foro, tengo una consulta que con todos ustedes. Sucede que se me pidieron los siguientes circuitos integrados:


  74LS08 (Puerta AND de dos entradas)                      X        
  74LS32 (Puerta OR de dos entradas)                         X
  74LS04 (Seis inversores)
  74LS00 (Puerta NAND de dos entradas)                     X
  74LS02 (Puerta NOR de dos entradas)                        X
  74LS86 (Puerta OR exclusivo de dos entradas)


  De los circuitos marcados con “X” se me pidieron que fueran también de tres y cuatro entradas. Según lo que yo investigué estos serían los circuitos:


  74LS11 (Puerta AND de tres entradas)
  74LS21 (Puerta AND de cuatro entradas)
  74LS10 (Puerta NAND de tres entradas)
  74LS20 (Puerta NAND de cuatro entradas)
  CD4072 (Puerta OR de cuatro entradas)
  CD4075B (Puerta OR de tres entradas) 
  74LS27 (Puerta NOR de tres entradas)


  Las puertas OR no las encontré en tecnología TTL por lo cual las sustituí con CMOS, pero ¿Los circuitos de mi lista son los correctos?
  ¿Cuál es el circuito con las puertas NOR de cuatro entradas?
  Eso es todo, ¡Gracias por su ayuda!


----------



## Chico3001

Los numeros de tus integrados son correctos, pero alli te van algunos tips:

- No mezcles diferentes tecnologias, se puede hacer pero hay que tener cuidado, si necesitas todo CMOS te recomiendo que compres los mismos numeros de parte pero de la familia 74*HC*, tienen el mismo pinout pero soportan mayor rango de voltaje

- No he visto chip de NOR de 4 entradas, pero sinceramente yo no me preocuparia en comprar compuertas de mas de 2 entradas, no es practico y solo te haran bulto, mejor ve uniendo compuertas de 2 entradas en cascada hasta llegar al numero de entradas que necesites

- Tu lista se puede simplificar mucho mas si sabes como conectar compuertas para lograr la salida deseada, en lo personal yo solo tendria compuertas AND, OR, NOR y XOR, pero incluso puedes tener solo NAND y NOR y con esas 2 lograr todas las demas combinaciones


----------



## luiselelectronico

Gracias por responder, lo de la mezclas de las tecnologias ya lo tenia contemplado, segun a lo que investigue, si necesito conectar un CMOS y un TTL, tengo que hacer uso de interfaces; sin embargo, creo que la utilizacion será individual (Solo un circuito) ya que es para comparar un puerta de tres entradas de un solo circuito con los resultados de la union de puertas de dos entradas.

Tu consejo lo voy a seguir, procurare hacerme de una buena cantidad de circuitos con puertas NAND y NOR jejeje.

¡Gracias!


----------



## Cristhiancdbc

Una pregunta a ver quien puede ayudarme. Necesito usar el 74LS121, el circuito es que con un pulsador (NO ES UN INTERRUPTOR) en cualquiera de sus 3 entradas al hacer un pulso me mantenga en 5v la salida Q hasta que yo vuelva a pulsar y me pase esa salida a 0v.

Resumiendo por si no me entendieron al pulsar Q = 5v al repulsar en cualquier tiempo despues Q = 0v


----------



## Saul Utrera

luiselelectronico dijo:


> Hola compañeros del foro, tengo una consulta que con todos ustedes. Sucede que se me pidieron los siguientes circuitos integrados:
> 
> 
> 74LS08 (Puerta AND de dos entradas)                      X
> 74LS32 (Puerta OR de dos entradas)                         X
> 74LS04 (Seis inversores)
> 74LS00 (Puerta NAND de dos entradas)                     X
> 74LS02 (Puerta NOR de dos entradas)                        X
> 74LS86 (Puerta OR exclusivo de dos entradas)
> 
> 
> De los circuitos marcados con “X” se me pidieron que fueran también de tres y cuatro entradas. Según lo que yo investigué estos serían los circuitos:
> 
> 
> 74LS11 (Puerta AND de tres entradas)
> 74LS21 (Puerta AND de cuatro entradas)
> 74LS10 (Puerta NAND de tres entradas)
> 74LS20 (Puerta NAND de cuatro entradas)
> CD4072 (Puerta OR de cuatro entradas)
> CD4075B (Puerta OR de tres entradas)
> 74LS27 (Puerta NOR de tres entradas)
> 
> 
> Las puertas OR no las encontré en tecnología TTL por lo cual las sustituí con CMOS, pero ¿Los circuitos de mi lista son los correctos?
> ¿Cuál es el circuito con las puertas NOR de cuatro entradas?
> Eso es todo, ¡Gracias por su ayuda!



El Circuito con compuertas NOR de Cuatro entradas es el 7425 o bien puedes utilizar el 7423 sin conectar los pines 1,4,12,15. los demas pines conectalos de acuerdo al datasheet...


----------

